# Pain Medication?



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

My dog got in a scrap with the dog next door today and has a bite mark near his face. Its not huge but it is deep. We will be taking him to the vet tomorrow but for now, I was wondering if theres anything I can give him for the pain? Just to tide him over until tomorrow morning when he goes in. I know asprin, ect can cause problems but is there anything holistic or anything? I would prefer if it was found in a grocery store because thats the only thing that open around here right now, haha. Also, is there anything I can do to bandage it up? We have some gauze wrapped around it right now. Your not supposed to remove the gauze right? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is my two cents on it... If it's not serious enough to need to see an E-vet for it, i wouldn't worry about pain meds... you'd be extremely surprised at how little it probably is bugging your dog. Tobi fell and sliced his back open while breaking our computer desk, and i just put some vaseline on it so that it didn't dry out completely, and let it be that... he's got no hair in one spot on his back from it. If your dog isn't whining or acting funny at all i'd just let it pass, and see the vet tomorrow, they may prescribe something for it. again, just my two cents.

I hope for a swift recovery for your pooch! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about giving a pain reliever either unless he's really in a lot of pain that he isn't able to eat, drink, sleep, etc. If he is that painful, I'd get an ER vet as there might be more damage done that you can't see...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would be more concerned about it abscessing or getting infected......i would clean it thoroughly.....and definitely take him to a vet.


----------

